# Greasy feeling soap



## Run1251 (Feb 4, 2015)

I made my first melt and pour soap today and it looks and smells awesome!  I'm really pumped except that it feels greasy.  I used dried lavender flowers and crushed dried rosemary leaves so I added 6 Vitamin E capsules with the liquid squeezed out of the capsule.  I'm wondering if I used too much or is this the sweating that I read about.  Will it correct itself if I let it sit out for a day or so before I put it in plastic?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 4, 2015)

Leave it out a day to dry out a bit. If there are actual water droplets on the soap you can dab them off with a paper towel. If it is very humid where you live it may be sweating but I suspect it was just made, and may just need to rest a day for the temperatures to even out after being melted and possibly refridgerated and/ or frozen.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 4, 2015)

Additives to M&P can be tricky.  1/2 tsp pp of base seems to be the average from what I've researched. Maybe Lisa M or Ellacho will chime in. Please let us know if the vit e absorbed.


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 5, 2015)

Run1251 said:


> I made my first melt and pour soap today and it looks and smells awesome!  I'm really pumped except that it feels greasy.  I used dried lavender flowers and crushed dried rosemary leaves so I added 6 Vitamin E capsules with the liquid squeezed out of the capsule.  I'm wondering if I used too much or is this the sweating that I read about.  Will it correct itself if I let it sit out for a day or so before I put it in plastic?



Congratulations on making soap! 

I hope I can answer your question, but first need to know how much soap base you used?


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats on your first MP soap! You will be hooked for life .

As Lisamaliga said, need to how much MP base you used. 


I assume you used the one individual mold(3.5 or 4 oz), if so, yes, 6 capsules of Vitamin E can make your soap greasy.


----------



## Run1251 (Feb 16, 2015)

I used 1 pound of melt and pour goats milk base, added oatmeal, scent and 6 vitamin E tablets to one batch and used one pound melt and pour goats milk base, ground up Rosemary leaves, scent and 6 Vitamin E tablets to the other batch.  I added the Vitamin E because I read that prevents mold on the oatmeal and Rosemary.  I let it sit out for 3 days and it dried considerably.  I want to add leaves and flowers to my soap so I think I will need to add Vit. E to most of them.  I had a hard time finding recipes that said how many E capsules to add.  They all just said add Vit. E.  They still seem a little greasy but are much better.


----------



## Run1251 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 16, 2015)

Those are very pretty!  Congratulations.


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 16, 2015)

Run1251 those soaps came out lovely. Well done !

If you added 6 capsules in one pound of MP base, it's definitely not too much, in my opinion. Perhaps the vitamin E did not disperse well with the soap when you first tested it out.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 16, 2015)

It sounds like she added 12 capsules to 1 lb of base because she made 2 batches of soap and added 6 capsules to each. I dunno how much vitamin e is in each capsule, but I would assume that 6 capsules per 8 oz of base is too much


----------



## Run1251 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion.  I added the contents of 6 capsules in each 1 pound of base.  They really did turn out pretty.


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying the amount.
As you've now learned, 1 capsule is enough.
Generally, 1 Tablespoon per pound is the guide for additives.
Happy Soaping!


----------

